# Beer Splurge



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Was out shopping and had to pick up a few samples for myself.

 Anchor Brewing Christmas Ale 

 Wexford Irish Cream Ale 

Havent had either of these before. Any thoughts?


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Kayak_Rat said:


> Was out shopping and had to pick up a few samples for myself.
> 
> Anchor Brewing Christmas Ale
> 
> ...


Yep.
You're up past your bedtime.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

pnoon said:


> Yep.
> You're up past your bedtime.


Oh if you weren't a mod........

:tu Merry Christmas Pete.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Kayak_Rat said:


> Oh if you weren't a mod........
> 
> :tu Merry Christmas Pete.


Gotcha at your own game. 

All the best, Zack, to you and yours.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I would love to hear a review of the Anchor Ale, Zack. 

Merry Christmas!


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

I truly do miss Anchor Steam, haven't had any in ages. The 15 or so years of the Christmas Ale that I did have were all unique and truly something to look forward to. Much of that usual "Anchor Bitter" was missing and replaced with various types of spice. I think (hope) you're in for a treat Zack.

But I gotta tell ya, after talking with you today I glanced at your thread title and my mind saw "Bear Spooge" and I immediately clicked cuz i HAD to find out how y'all cooked this. I dunno, some weird subliminal association I guess :r


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

What, no breakfast beers Zack?


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

What Evan said. Each year is different. I haven't had any before, but it's not due to lack of availability. I just haven't tried it.

Let us know what you think!


----------



## novasurf (Feb 20, 2007)

I haven't had Anchor Christmas Ale in quite some time. How is it, Kayak?


----------



## gamayrouge (Dec 21, 2007)

novasurf said:


> I haven't had Anchor Christmas Ale in quite some time. How is it, Kayak?


Friggin delicious! One of my "other family's" has a True Cooler in their garage stocked with beer, soda, and some of the best Assyrian food you've ever had.

My "other" dad loves Anchor Steam so when I had this brew, it was a real treat.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Haven't tried the Anchor.

But my God, that Wexford is good stuff. :tu


----------

